# Dryer vent piped into water heater closet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gas dryer exhaust right next to w/h burner compartment


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn, did it at least smell Bounty fresh in there?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Damn, did it at least smell Bounty fresh in there?


The fresh smell was gone due to...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Homeowners gone wild


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Is that an amazing way too long gas line too?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

one little spark and poof.....if its one of the newer water heaters with the flammable vapor protection, the screens must be almost plugged solid on the bottom..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pacificpipes said:


> Is that an amazing way too long gas line too?


It's a 36" or 48" which is ok for a dryer


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> one little spark and poof.....if its one of the newer water heaters with the flammable vapor protection, the screens must be almost plugged solid on the bottom..


16 year old water heater so no screens. We cleaned up everything and punched through the stucco to the exterior for proper venting. W/h was probably starving for combustion air when dryer was running.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

lucky the Home owners didn't kick it in their sleep.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice! I have found dryer vent tied into range hood vent in apartments before. Makes nice greasy lint.


----------

